# More draisines



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I love draisines--I have a couple to run on my line. Here are some pictures of more interesting draisines I found today:



This one is the correct period for my layout. If I can find a 1/24 model, I might try and motorize it.



This one looks extremely old. Its at a rail museum in Europe










This one is neat, too


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Most interesting... I never heard of them being called draisines, I only knew them as "Speeders". So I searched the web. Wikipedia has several photos of different ones.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draisine


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Semper Vaporo, the word draisine is apparently derived from the name of the inventor Baron Karl Drais. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dandy_horse Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Semper,

I'd guess the term draisines is most commonly applied to armored, self-propelled rail vehicles, as used between WWI and WWII. (Some armored trains were used during WWII itself, but not very successfully). 

My all-time favorite is an armored draisine built by Tatra in Czechoslovakia in the mid-1920s:










These things were tiny:









Those pieces on the side are extra rails. The vehicle had a screw jack in the center and could be lifted off the tracks and turned 90 degrees. Then four pieces of rail were put down, two on each side. It drove off the main track and the two rails across the main track were taken up so it was unimpeded--kind of a "bring-your-own-passing-siding" arrangement.

I'm working on one in styrene based on a 1:24 paper model. My first attempt had some issues with stability, so I'm starting again from scratch.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Rather than armoured railcycles, I think the bamboo train is fun https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norry Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's pretty interesting Zubi.

Riderdan, you might have seen these already, but maybe here's some candidates.

http://www.collectablediecast.com/Motor-City-Classics-1917-Ford-Model-T-124-Coca-Cola_p_10321.html

http://www.collectablediecast.com/MotorMax-124-1925-Ford-Model-T-Paddy-Wagon-Black_p_18753.html

http://www.collectablediecast.com/MotorMax-124-1925-Ford-Model-T-Touring-Blue_p_19437.html

http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.c...-burgundy-1-24-diecast-model-car-by-motormax/

http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.c...bout-blue-1-24-diecast-model-car-by-motormax/

http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.c...1-18-diecast-model-car-by-motorcity-classics/


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Zubi--those are pretty neat. I wonder what you'd do for motive power in G scale, though. A typical can motor or powered truck would be too big. Maybe powered by one of those cell phone vibrator motors? 


Thanks for the link, Cliffy.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Here's a prospective paint job for ya, http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=487852 "The locotracteur Crochat has been built in 1916. It has been painted with a camouflage livery and was used by the French army during WW1."

Might enjoy this photo too, http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=479100 "What better way to travel on the tracks of 'The Estate' than in a 1913 BSA-bodied inspection trolley?"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would love to build more railcars like these but the shear lack of appropriate drive mechanisms (single or double axle drive anything) prevents me from committing to making any more. I tried building non-powered push cars but that means using my small pusher unit which doesn't look as good as a stand alone model. I wish SOMEONE besides USA ( I need to call Phil at HLW) still made motorblocks for large scale. I should have bought alot more Aristo Centercab bricks all those years ago :-(


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

vsmith said:


> I would love to build more railcars like these but the shear lack of appropriate drive mechanisms (single or double axle drive anything) prevents me from committing to making any more. I tried building non-powered push cars but that means using my small pusher unit which doesn't look as good as a stand alone model. I wish SOMEONE besides USA ( I need to call Phil at HLW) still made motorblocks for large scale. I should have bought alot more Aristo Centercab bricks all those years ago :-(



What about the Bachmann Peter Witt power truck? It seems pretty well made and a good size for using alone in smaller things--I'm using this as the basis for a tiny, styrene-bodied speeder. You could team it up with a single, non-driven axle (front or rear, depending on the design)


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

on30gn15 said:


> Might enjoy this photo too, http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=479100 "[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]What better way to travel on the tracks of 'The Estate' than in a 1913 BSA-bodied inspection trolley?"


That one is really neat. I especially like the small wheeled two-axle front and the large (I assume) drive wheels in the back. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

riderdan said:


> What about the Bachmann Peter Witt power truck? It seems pretty well made and a good size for using alone in smaller things--I'm using this as the basis for a tiny, styrene-bodied speeder. You could team it up with a single, non-driven axle (front or rear, depending on the design)


Sold out, not much chance they will have any more for a while, getting to be SOP for large scale these days: "sold out, out of stock, out of production"


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I was looking at the NWSL site, alas, no "magic carpet" (2-wheel) drives in G. They have 4-wheel motor blocks though, fwiw.

http://www.nwsl.com/uploads/chap2_web_07-06-3.pdf

I like that inspection car too! Wonder if a bachmann handcar could be hacked for the rear wheels? Maybe use only the main driven axle?

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/dwg/dwgs/96201.pdf


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Not exactly the main topic, but the prototype VW "beetle" air-cooled rear-engine automobiles were converted for rail utility service in both Canada and Europe. Mine was cobbled-up from a 1:24 diecast auto and a powered MDC speeder trailer. Those old MDC speeders used an Athearn HO motor, so the operator had to be careful to stay well below the full throttle setting on a large scale power pack. Since most speeders were anything but, running at half throttle or less is usually not a problem.










Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up one of these in better days, still have it. Will use it on the harbor layout as a MOW vehicle.


----------

